# Stihl Blower



## Deerhead (Jan 3, 2012)

Ethanol destroyed my weed eater.  So I asked Santa for a Stihl model 86 for Christmas. I must have done something right or he (SHE) left it under the wrong tree :> 

I test drove this the other day and this blower is amazing.  I never thought it would outperform my old weed eater blower but there is no comparison.  I know now why all the professional lawn service guys use Stihl.  My yard is loaded with pine trees I no longer have a problem blowing those stubborn pine needles.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Stih blowers are awesome.  I use one and there is no other!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 3, 2012)

Please don't tell me you think a handheld blower is powerful.  


You really need to try a backpack blower.  If you're stuck on Stihl...the BR600 is a beast.  Anything with a 60cc+ motor will move things with ease.

Personally, I think Stihl's are overpriced....I prefer my Shindaiwa eb802.




I'll edit to add....ethanol will kill the gas lines/rubber in your stihl just like the old one too.  Make sure you use Stabil and if you don't use the gas up in the tank in more than a month, remove it from the tank.


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 3, 2012)

Deerhead glad you like your new Stihl blower.  I used Stihl in the past but had a mixture of outdoor power items.  I now have everything Stihl except a blower but it is on my list before spring.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jan 4, 2012)

*Stihl*

Bought a Stihl string trimmer this past spring and a Stihl blower this fall.  This weekend I am replacing the old Poulan with a Stihl and I'll have the trifecta.  Stihl does recommend 89 octane for use in their products and I still add Seafoam to all of the gas I use in my lawn equipment.


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt (Jan 15, 2012)

go with the BR 420 the BR 600 is the new 4-mix variety and I have experienced many problems with them. I am a landscape contractor and we run 6 maintenance crews

the 420 is still the standard 2 cycle, carburetor comes apart with 4 screws to clean


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 4, 2012)

Where is the love for Red Max blowers? The EBZ7001 and EBZ8001 will blow the paint off a car.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 5, 2012)

I use nothing but Sthil and have for years,Ime very pleased with them


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 6, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Stihl !


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 9, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Where is the love for Red Max blowers? The EBZ7001 and EBZ8001 will blow the paint off a car.



This! as far as backpacks!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 10, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> This! as far as backpacks!



Just found out...Husqvarna bought out Redmax.

Echo recently bought out Shindaiwa as well....and with it, Echo's warranty went from 2 years to 5 years. 

Stihl is getting left behind...I kinda view them as Mathews...they've paid for fancy ads rather than product upgrades and improvements. Now it's catching up with them.


----------

